
Microsoft shoots down Windows Phone 7 tablet hopes, says tablets are PCs - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/12/microsoft_shoots_down_windows_phone_7_tablet_hopes_says_tablets_are_pcs.html
======
mw63214
finally, a company willing to say it. I felt like I was an emperor getting
sold new "clothes" ever since the iPad came out.

